# 2015 826 OE: Auger will clog and stop spinning



## RCGA (Jan 3, 2019)

I've never had a problem with this snowblower. But today during a big snow storm with wet snow, my snowblower kept clogging. At the time I chalked it up to the wet snow. I cleaned out the auger and left it for a few hours. 

But then the snow turned light and fluffy. Ideal stuff to work with. I'd initially get a good bit of power, then it would slowly die - unable to launch snow the more than 5 feet, then finally clog up and the auger would stop spinning. 

Clearing out the auger and impeller didn't work. 

Is a belt slipping? I noticed a smell, but never paid much attention to it at the time. 

Anything I should check?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

RCGA said:


> Is a belt slipping? I noticed a smell, but never paid much attention to it at the time.


Given the odd smell, the belt(s) would be the first thing I'd look at.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sounds like the belt is slipping. If If smells, it's smoking, the belt is now no good as it grips from the sides and is now slipping. Get another belt. You may need to go 1/2" smaller. Without the belt on, check to see if the auger is binding.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF RCGA

I agree on taking off the belt cover and taking a look at the belt. Post a photo if in doubt. There is also a way to tighten up your belt if it's still good but stretched a bit.

.





It's also easy to grab the augers and see if they will spin. Maybe you broke a shear pin and just don't know it. It's easy enough to take the spark plug wire off and get a hold of each auger and see if they will spin on the shaft or if the shear bolts are missing. Some times the wet stuff is just too much no matter what. If you haven't done one yet a good remedy is adding an impeller modification. It really helps with the heavy wet stuff.

One of many threads on the mod with photos - - > https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/30761-talk-me-into-impeller-mod-3.html

.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF RCGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mark
just a tiny reminder

I know your well aware ,that toro's don't use shear bolts ,


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

RCGA,


Based on your description of the symptoms, including the odd smell, as already mentioned by folks here with lots of experience, the smart money is on the auger drive belt slipping.


Not a big deal really....
Worst case scenario: The belt is all stretched out and you can't bring it into proper tightness, and so you'll need a new belt. A relatively cheap fix...


Best case scenario: You can adjust the tension on the belt by moving the idler/tensioner. The tensioner pulley may have even worked itself loose, and you just need to reposition it, and tighten it back up.


Either way, a pretty easy fix, and soon you should be back to being able to toss snow into your neighbors yard if you want...:devil:


----------



## RCGA (Jan 3, 2019)

Here's a video I just took of the problem 

Any clearer?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Picture from the front showing belt slap?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Replace the auger belt. Attack the snow just a bit less aggressively. Let the blower do all the work and maybe lower your speed. Less chance of belt slippage.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

33 woodie said:


> mark
> just a tiny reminder
> 
> I know your well aware ,that toro's don't use shear bolts ,


:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh I should know that since I have two. That's what I get for trying to think at one in the morning.

.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh _ I should know that since I have two. That's what I get for trying to think at one in the morning._
> 
> .



K4F,


One AM?
Ha.....that's when you know for sure this "_Snowblower Jones_" that most of us have, is really serious!....:devil:
.
.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

RCGA said:


> Here's a video I just took of the problem
> 
> Any clearer?
> 
> https://youtu.be/gVxo4uJ61b4



Heck yeah.....As a rule of thumb, you shouldn't be able to read the serial number on the belt, when the auger control is engaged. :devil:



Seriously though, it does engage sometimes, but that's probably because the belt is heating up. But in that case the friction would never be strong enough once you put a load on the augers with snow.


As others suggested before: Either a bad, i.e. stretched out belt, or tension is not adjusted properly......


One other thing, if you haven't already done it. Pull the plug wire, and with the auger control disengaged, make sure the impeller and auger turn freely by hand, to make sure something isn't binding her up.
.
.

.
.


----------



## Tannersnoo#1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Wow. Burning through a belt in three years seems a bit soon? I’ve had a belt burn when I got something stuck in the rakes. I once almost burned my belt when I left snowblower out for an hour and the augers / impeller froze but I could tell it wasn’t spinning the augers so I thawed it out before any damage occurred. Interested to know what you discover. Regards Tom


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I could see that if the tensioner is not quite adjusted right that the belt would wear out prematurely. Normally, they would last a long time . . .

Replace the belt, check the tension and pray for snow


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

3 years it's due . we need to remember many homeowners take a machine and work it at too high a speed trying to get the mess cleaned up,

personal rule is slow down, do a good job, keep good spare gas and 4 items in stock at all times, A drive belt, B auger belt, C spark plug . D, spare friction disc wheel rubber, 


MARK 

figured you were having a early am mature person brain fart .


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

20 years on my Ariens 824 with the Chondra, and didn't replace belts with the motor.....still on the original 1980 belts...but I baby it.....


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

I just replaced the belts on my 1979 924039 last snow season.
First time I had any issues though it was used sparingly the first 5 years.
Thank you
Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

